# Drilling Holes For A Lamp?



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum to ask this question, but if anyone will know the answer, it will be you guys.

I have two 2"x10"x17" long pieces of quilted maple. I need to be able to drill a hole through the center of the long end so that I can hide the cord. In my test pieces of 2x10x17 fir the drill bit has tracked all over the place. I tried doing it on a drill press with no success. What method should I be using?

Here is a photo of the pieces that need drilling.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have struggled with drilling deep holes myself. :thumbdown:

I am not sure there is a single method which will work. Too many variables.

You could try drilling from both ends. The pro is half the depth, the con, no surprise is that if the bit does wander off track, the holes may not meet.

What size drill bit? Was this a twist drill or brad point? I would think brad point should track better, but you may prove me wrong and say you were using a brad point.

You could try a larger drill bit. The larger the bit, the stiffer.

Sorry I do not have any magic answers.

Worse case scenario is having to cut the piece in two, rout a groove and glue back together. I know, highly undesirable plan "B".


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

It was a twist drill - 3/8 ths diameter. If I found someone with a lathe, might that be a possibility? I've thought about cutting it in half and routing it out. Hoping not to have to go that route.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The way I do it is to use a long drill bit. They can be called just long drill bits, or "bellhangers bits". HD has them to 24" I think. Depending on the type of wire you're using, the drill diameters would be no smaller than 1/4", and probably not larger than 3/8". If its zipcord, either 16 ga or 18 ga, that would feed OK.

I clamp the subject piece in a vice so I can drill horizontally. I have the view of the drill bit and the wood, and make a single pass. Guiding is just a judgmental thing.










 







.


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I clamp the subject piece in a vice so I can drill horizontally. I have the view of the drill bit and the wood, and make a single pass. Guiding is just a judgmental thing.
> .


My bit is 3/8 x 18" long "installer bit". I was told that would track better than an auger bit. I found it had to be frequently pulled out to remove the sawdust . I hadn't thought of trying to do it horizontally. When I tried by hand I was drilling vertically.
Looks like a bell hanger and a installer bit are the same thing. Any other tips Cabinetman?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

From what I have read in trade publications, a brad point tends to wander much more than a twist drill. 

I would suggest very frequent cleaning of the saw dust from the hole. Even to the point of using a shop vac on the dust in the hole.


----------



## amconstruct (Mar 23, 2016)

https://drillsandcutters.com/3-8-x-...aight-shank/?gclid=CPnsrfDJ1csCFZSCaQodausNRQ

other diameters and lengths available


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Is resawing an option? You could resaw it, then use a dado blade to make a groove. Once finished, you could glue it back together.

Mark


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Mark, note that this is almost four years old. It was resurrected by that post above selling drill bits.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

sanchez said:


> Hey Mark, note that this is almost four years old. It was resurrected by that post above selling drill bits.


Thanks. I never look at dates...  Maybe I should start...LOL

Mark


----------

